# propane wall heater won't light help!



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

had something sort of same unable to get pilot to lite on vent free heater...we took pilot tube loose at gas valve pushed for pilot no gas.....unit had defective gas valve......you could test tube at valve for gas ....if you do have gas there check pilot complete to ignitor...blow it out ck orifice......make sure of your setting.....natural----or propane----


----------



## jonni (Nov 14, 2011)

*propane wall heater won't light help*

YEs he checked the gas at vale it is ok 
have gas there he also cked the pilot no dirt
not sure how to see if they set it for natural gas instead of propane
he gave up---- said to call the co.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

if you have gas to valve...pilot tube and orifice are clean..and set for proper gas and not working....defective unit.....get new one...


----------



## jonni (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you Ben
for your thoughts your probably right
just hate the hour and half drive one way .
we live in the sticks lol will call them today see what procom says


----------



## jonni (Nov 14, 2011)

Procom
said he used a 3/8 copper tubing and it should have been 1/2 inch line that can not get enough gas thru
Are they right
that means more copper tubing at 65 dollars a roll!!
is 3/8 too small????


----------



## jonni (Nov 14, 2011)

*copper line too small???*

Just found in the manual 
" Use pipe of 1/2in if copper tubing -- to allow proper gas volume to heater if pipe too small - undue loss of pressure will occur. "

on my other vent free fireplace it has a 3/8 line it works fine but it is NOT a Procom make.:furious:


----------



## jonni (Nov 14, 2011)

*called procom*

just called Procom again---- since what the tech said did not make much sense to me
got a different tech-----------------------------
she said 3/8 copper tubing was ok 
she thought the plunger inside the gas reg got stuck up inside when he first open the gas flow above the shut off---where the gas first goes into the unit regulator
I hope this makes sense to you all
please give your opinion
Thanks--------------:huh:-----------


----------



## mitchbakr (Nov 8, 2012)

Jonni,
Did you ever get your heater problem resolved? I am having the exact same problem and procom told me that same thing that the regulator is stuck. I have tapped on it as they suggest to no avail.
Thanks for your help.


----------

